# Still searching for my HG foundation (c6/nc43)



## darkskyequeen (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all,
  	I am on the hunt for my HG foundation. I thought I found it with Mac studio fix powder 10 years ago in c6 (was originally matched as NC43 but later found c6 was better) but a year ago I started to realize that as I get older my skin is not liking the powder foundations as much besides it makes me look ashy in photos but it's almost perfect in the daylight. I later switched to the liquid foundation in Mufe Mat velvet in #65 (Golden Biege) now that colour is absolutely the best match that I have ever seen for me but the foundation just doesn't last long on my face. It's almost like it fades off as the day wears on (even with primer). Then recently I found Revlon colorstay in Toast. I LOVE that foundation but the colour isn't perfect. Toast runs a little reddish on me and the other colours don't work at all.

  	So now I'm thinking of trying out Estee lauder double wear. I hear they have good shades for those with yellow undertones. Is there anyone out there using this and what shade should i look for that would match me well. Anything similar to MUFE Mat Velvet #65 (my perfect shade) ??

  	Thanks!!


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm NC44 and the regular DoubleWear in Bronze worked for me.  In DoubleWear Light, I wear Intensity 4.0.

  	I've got a serious love-hate relationship with foundation, though.  Just when I think I've found "the one", I discover that there is some aspect of it that displeases me.  Usually it ends up being too red or orange, or just too unnatural looking.  Makeup companies thrive on this, I believe, which is why they all come out with a new foundation formula on a regular basis.


----------



## darkskyequeen (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'll have to try out that shade then. Crossing my fingers that the ELDW has enough yellow in it for me.


----------



## macbeautyyadix (Feb 16, 2014)

My HG foundation is definitely mineralize moisture mixed with studio sculpt I would recommend it to anyone except the extremely oily!


----------



## vannycul (Feb 17, 2014)

Try blackup. Lasts long.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 18, 2014)

vannycul said:


> Try blackup. Lasts long.


  Th OP to this thread is long gone, but it's not that easy. Many of us are not in the UK or Europe be able to try BlackUp cosmetics. AS you must know, it is not easy for WOC to order cosmetics sight unseen from a website.


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 18, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Th OP to this thread is long gone, but it's not that easy. Many of us are not in the UK or Europe be able to try BlackUp cosmetics. AS you must know, it is not easy for WOC to order cosmetics sight unseen from a website.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 19, 2014)

I know that was frustrating. Although you didn't find a shade match, how was the formula? Did you wear any of it for a time?


----------



## MAChostage (Feb 19, 2014)

^^ Sagehen, I was not a fan of the formula. It was on the thicker, more emollient side. A little goes a long way.  I also recall that it required a lot of blending.  Definitely full coverage, which is not what I wear (I go for sheer to medium). I didn't wear any of the samples except to test them at home. The colors were just too off for me.


----------



## vannycul (Feb 20, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Th OP to this thread is long gone, but it's not that easy. Many of us are not in the UK or Europe be able to try BlackUp cosmetics. AS you must know, it is not easy for WOC to order cosmetics sight unseen from a website.


  Was not necessarily for the op. Was for other people reading throughThe forum that have similar problems. It was just an option. If you can test out black up then do not buy it.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 20, 2014)

vannycul said:


> Was not necessarily for the op. Was for other people reading throughThe forum that have similar problems. It was just an option. If you can test out black up then do not buy it.


  And your snarky response was not necessary. I was just letting you know that there are people from all around in these forums, and we don't all have access to the same products. Your first several posts on this forum were about BlackUp cosmetics, like it's something available on the ground for everyone, and it's not. We are not makeup newbies in this forum, and many of us are avid collectors. If it was easy to get we would already have, use and discuss it. Now, if you want to start a thread and educate us more on this brand, by all means do (we would appreciate this, actually), but don't expect it to be a hot topic amongst people who have never tried it.


----------



## vannycul (Feb 20, 2014)

Okayyyy collector!!  Still if you want black up go and try it in the store. If it's not available to try then don't get it. Simple


----------



## kyd33 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bobbi Brown honey.   Tinted moisturizer is probably the best but have not found any that is an exact match.  I'm NC 42/43 and its annoying shade to be.  Always have to mix shades.


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 13, 2014)

After figuring out NC45 wasn't my shade, a little too orange, I mixed black opal creme stick in heavenly honey and truly topaz. I usually sheer it out with fix+ and set with MSFN med dark.


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 21, 2014)

Bobbi Brown is great for yellow undertones. Her foundation/bb cream has been pretty much spot on for me. The best match since Prescriptives custom blends went away 

  How much coverage are you looking for?


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 1, 2014)

I was matched to C7 when I had a tan, so I guess C6 would work for me.

  I absolutely love Yves Saint Laurent Touce Eclat Foundation in Beige Dore 60. Leaves you looking radiant!


----------

